# Tool Talk > Machines >  Fiber optic conduit laying machine - GIF

## Altair

Fiber optic conduit laying machine.

  Your browser does not support the video tag. 


Previously:

Deep ocean pipe laying machine - video
Plow for installing underground cable - GIF and photo
Laying railroad cable troughs - GIF
Optical fiber splicing tool - GIF
Fiber-optic cable winding robot - GIF
Mystery cable installation process - GIF

----------


## CharlesWaugh

I need one of those for laying about 100 feet of drain tile across by back-back-yard for drainage.

Overkill?

Uh-Huh!

(actually, overkill is what happens to my arms after digging a 100+ fooot trench!)

----------

